# Schneider Gürtel des Nachthimmels



## frazerpanda (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
woher bekomme ich als Schneider das Rezept her für "Gürtel des Nachthimmels" Itemlevel 553


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2013)

Alle neuen Schneiderrezepte sind über das neue Rezept für "Himmlischer Stoff" zufällig erlernbar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rezept zum herstellen von "Himmlischer Stoff" ist ein zufälliger Drop von allen Mobs in Pandaria. Dropt nicht selten, spätestens nach ein paar Daylies oder 1h auf der Zeitlosen Insel solltest du es haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frazerpanda (3. Oktober 2013)

ja das kann ich....also wenn ich jeden tag braf Himmlicher Stoff herstelle erlernt man zufällig neue rezepte?


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2013)

frazerpanda schrieb:


> ja das kann ich....also wenn ich jeden tag braf Himmlicher Stoff herstelle erlernt man zufällig neue rezepte?



Jup - die Vier die da aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jup - die Vier die da aufgeführt sind.



Sicher, dass es nur 4 sind?  - also beim Lederer sind es 4 PvE-Rezepte und dann 32 (oder sind es 48 ?) PvP-Setteile - dauert also unter Umständen, bis man dasRezept hat^^


----------

